
Splitting H2O Using Salt and Sunlight - leicmi
http://www.jku.at/content/e213/e63/e43?apath=/e32681/e320780/e320785/e326368
======
moh_maya
[http://www.jku.at/content/e213/e63/e43?apath=/e32681/e320780...](http://www.jku.at/content/e213/e63/e43?apath=/e32681/e320780/e320785/e326368)

English version of the link.

This abstract at this link the journal:

"Evidence for photosensitised hydrogen production from water in the absence of
precious metals, redox-mediators and co-catalysts"

[http://pubs.rsc.org/en/content/articlelanding/2017/cp/c6cp07...](http://pubs.rsc.org/en/content/articlelanding/2017/cp/c6cp07725k)

has more detail than the article in terms of the process.

"The water-soluble zinc porphyrin complex Zn(TPPS)4− with TPPS =
tetrakis-(4-sulfonatophenyl)porphyrin surprisingly was found to produce
significant amounts of hydrogen from aqueous sulfite or amine solutions under
visible-light exposure without requiring any other components such as electron
relays or additional proton reduction catalysts. Although the production rates
and total amounts of chemically stored fuel obtained under these conditions
are still much too low to be relevant for practical applications"

Very exciting if the efficiency can be improved & the process scaled up. I
wonder how low is low though -- don't have access to the article.

